# Off topic pictures of the garden:)



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Picture's of my families garden I hope everyone enjoys. http://webpotential.com/garden2001/garden_2001.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

WOW!!!!!! See that bench there in the top one in the 2nd column? If I ever get out there, that's where I'm parking







Thanks for sharing these Eric.(No I'm not sending you pictures of our dandelions, too bad really a bumper crop this year. I've got "natural" violets too







)When do you find the time to do all of that??? It is gorgeous, right out of House & Gardens. Thanks I'll click on em & dream!







BQ


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2001)

Eric,You have your own little slice of heaven!Kadit


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

eric,what beautiful pictures! i could almost smell the flowers! and what an adorable little house/shack...it must be very relaxing to be there. thank you for sharing!


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Eric, I'm SO jealous!! I even work in a flower shop and advise people on how to take care of their gardens and plants, etc. but I don't have much of a green thumb. Your garden is absolutely beautiful, you should be very proud of yourself!







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

BEAUTIFUL!







Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:Your garden is beautiful, as usual.







How about inviting us all up there for a garden party?JeanG


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

You're not all buying that this is really Eric's garden, are you? Don't you realize they are just pictures of Thomas Kincaid's paintings?Seriously, though, very impressive. I call the hammock.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Oh eric, it's beautiful, truely lovely.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

It's just marvellous! Lucky you!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kes, the hammock comment made me laugh.







Thanks everyone, it is the reason I am living at home is to take over the house when my parents retire to Mexico. I love the garden and call it the garden of Eden.







I am glad you enjoyed the pictures, I built the site to send to relatives around the country and thought I would share it as it is a pride and joy of the family and is also great stress relief.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Wow Eric..how do you ever stop the weeds?Is this in Portland too?Everything in California is turning brown very fast it feels like summer.


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Eric, I'm coming to visit.







Those are poppies in the hammock pic, aren't they? I'll wait until more of them bloom so you won't notice if I pick a few.


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

eric,can we all visit you and listen to the tapes in the Garden of Eden?


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric - its lovely - perhaps Mike could include it as a relaxing visualistion on one of the hypno tapes







I'd never want to wake up then







Clair


----------

